# Wesker vs Ustanak



## Ulti (Oct 19, 2012)

Wesker decides to step in instead of his son, he has no weapons, just his bare hands, fight takes place where Jake fought it hand to hand.

How does this go?


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2012)

He kicks it's ass and then spanks Jake for taking so long.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 19, 2012)

Would this Ustanak atleast force Wesker to take his shades off?


----------



## Bullbob (Oct 19, 2012)

How in hell Jake even managed to fight that thing barehanded and "win" is about the thing that makes the least sense in a franchise where most things already make little sense loll.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2012)

Because he's the son of Wesker? That counts for something considering Wesker wasn't normal. 



And no he wouldn't TF.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 19, 2012)

Wesker's a GENETIC FREAK and HE AIN'T NORMAL


----------



## Bullbob (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah, but except some mild superhuman strengh  and reflexes (aapparent when he fights of J'avo s) He isn't even really above other normal RE characters in feats. Ustanak in previous  fights in the game was ramming giant objects and displacing stuff that weighted tons like it was paper mache. It also shrugged of every single weapon used against it throughout the game. How do you go from that to being "defeated" by not even captain america level fighter' s fists??? (I put defeated in parenthesis since Ustanak does come back one final time after that).


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2012)

You're right about him not being as impressive as other RE guys. At the same time, they weren't Wesker's son. He finally channeled his inner x-factor (Wesker) during his final fight with Utsanak.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 19, 2012)

Shades off.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2012)

Well in his case gloves off


----------



## Bullbob (Oct 19, 2012)

Kurou said:


> You're right about him not being as impressive as other RE guys. At the same time, they weren't Wesker's son. He finally channeled his inner x-factor (Wesker) during his final fight with Utsanak.



Did you just make a marvel versus capcom three reference without realising it??


----------



## Boomy (Oct 19, 2012)

The Penetrator said:
			
		

> fight takes place where Jake fought it hand to hand.


This's the main reason why Albert wins


----------



## Rage Trigger (Oct 19, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Wesker's a GENETIC FREAK and HE AIN'T NORMAL



What is a genetic freak?



Bullbob said:


> Did you just make a marvel versus capcom three reference without realising it??



He did. And he likely realised it too.

Wesker wins because Ustanak would never lay a finger on him. Huge speed difference here.


----------



## Rage Trigger (Oct 19, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Link removed



That's so awesome! Teresa is there. And Wesker. And Jedah. And Scott friggin' Steiner!

And their official theme song is downright epic. Who came up with this?


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol at team genetic junk


----------



## Ulti (Oct 19, 2012)

Blade, who is sadly permed and Nevermind.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't believe this chick didn't know the meaning of the term Genetic Freak. Scott Steiner coined the term back in '92 and now ODB has a library of characters under that classification. 

Put down the dolls sweetheart.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 19, 2012)

Ustanak rapes the shit out of Wesker, with or without weapons involved. Along with whatever backup he's got.

Seriously, what the hell? Bad idea. Ustanak is a fucking tank and well beyond Albert's paygrade in the physical strength department. Worse yet, you've confined them both to a small area surrounded by an environmental factor that *canonically killed Wesker* and failed to kill Ustanak. I can't see how this match could possibly be any worse, short of you equipping Ustanak with his strap-on vibrator arm for maximum violation.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 19, 2012)

Wesker Chucks a Missile at Ustanak.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 19, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Ustanak rapes the shit out of Wesker, with or without weapons involved. Along with whatever backup he's got.
> 
> Seriously, what the hell? Bad idea. Ustanak is a fucking tank and well beyond Albert's paygrade in the physical strength department. Worse yet, you've confined them both to a small area surrounded by an environmental factor that *canonically killed Wesker* and failed to kill Ustanak. I can't see how this match could possibly be any worse, short of you equipping Ustanak with his strap-on vibrator arm for maximum violation.



So Ustanak can take punches from a guy who can easily punch through steel even when severely weakened. Heck Wesker simply kicking Chris sent him into a steel door with enough force that it came straight off its hinges. He also knocks out (heck he potentially killed) Tyrants with simple kicks to the head. You realise he was beaten because Chris and Sheva worked together and were actively taking advantage of the dark. Ustanak is one opponent and unless he knows to use the darkness against Wesker or does so on a regular basis, no reason to assume he would do that here.

Also if Wesker's son can beat Ustanak one on one, what the hell makes you think Wesker can't especially when Wesker dodges bullets like it's nobodies' business and as such boasts a phenomenal speed advantage. To top it off Wesker is a GENETIC FREAK AND HE'S NOT NORMAL.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Oct 19, 2012)

Wesker's shades do come off however. He uses them to rape Ustanak.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 19, 2012)

Iirc it was the RPGs fired by Chris and Sheva that put Wesker down not the lava.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 19, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Iirc it was the RPGs fired by Chris and Sheva that put Wesker down not the lava.



Well that was Uroboros Wesker. Still weakened normal Wesker survived a fall off the jet at high speeds and got up severely pissed off. I think we can all agree the fight against Wesker was loaded with PIS and CIS, more so than any other Resident Evil boss. Hey Saddler was fighting Leon so losing to him isn't exactly a sign of weakness.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 19, 2012)

_"Do I frighten you?"_
_"You mortals mean nothing to me!!!"_


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OLax-NenP8[/YOUTUBE]
Relevant


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 19, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> So Ustanak can take punches from a guy who can easily punch through steel even when severely weakened. Heck Wesker simply kicking Chris sent him into a steel door with enough force that it came straight off its hinges. He also knocks out (heck he potentially killed) Tyrants with simple kicks to the head. You realise he was beaten because Chris and Sheva worked together and were actively taking advantage of the dark. Ustanak is one opponent and unless he knows to use the darkness against Wesker or does so on a regular basis, no reason to assume he would do that here.



You realize of course that the very fact that Chris survived these attacks doesn't bode well at all for their effectiveness against Ustanak, right?



> Also if Wesker's son can beat Ustanak one on one, what the hell makes you think Wesker can't especially when Wesker dodges bullets like it's nobodies' business and as such boasts a phenomenal speed advantage. To top it off Wesker is a GENETIC FREAK AND HE'S NOT NORMAL.



Wesker's son never beat Ustanak one-on-one. He had one moment, in one confrontation out of like four or five, where he got the upperhand through blatant jobbing and knocked Ustanak into the big molten pit of death. That didn't finish him, though; he came back later, and you go through an entire series of quicktime events where he's chasing after you before Jake and Sherry finally put him down with one last shot after dropping some heavy shit on him to slow him down.



The Penetrator said:


> Iirc it was the RPGs fired by Chris and Sheva that put Wesker down not the lava.



True. But he was as good as dead anyway before they used the RPGs ("I'M TAKING THE TWO OF YOU WITH ME!").


----------



## Kurou (Oct 19, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Wesker's son never beat Ustanak one-on-one. He had one moment, in one confrontation out of like four or five, where he got the upperhand through blatant jobbing and knocked Ustanak into the big molten pit of death. That didn't finish him, though; he came back later, and you go through an entire series of quicktime events where he's chasing after you before Jake and Sherry finally put him down with one last shot after dropping some heavy shit on him to slow him down.




You must have forgot about how Wesker is a shit load faster than Jake and the Ustanak and dwarfs chris in strength. Then you forget Wesker's insane regeneration which the Ustanak doesn't have because of his design flaw ect.

Didn't kill Chris? that was all bull crap considering he could easily have shoved his fist through his chest at any time. Why they only decide to show shit like that during failed  QTEs is beyond but it is a fact.


Not only is the Ustanak not even touching him, it isn't really a fair fight. What's that Lava doesn't kill him? if taking a dip once isn't enough he's just going right back in.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 19, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> You realize of course that the very fact that Chris survived these attacks doesn't bode well at all for their effectiveness against Ustanak, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your point? The RE main characters have blatant superhuman feats by the truck load, how the hell do you think they manage to beat half the shit they do. Heck in the animated movies (which are canon before you ask) Tyrants were physically overpowering tanks. Leon takes hits from them and gets back up with little injury. Chris surviving Wesker's blows doesn't make Wesker any weaker, it's a durability feat for Chris that he can take those punches and fight on, same for Sheva and even with that those two beating Wesker was as I said the biggest case of PIS/CIS in the entire series.

"I'm taking the two of you with me!" was what he said on the plane before he fell out upon being shot in the face by Sheva. Neither the fall nor the bullet to the head did anything significant to him other than piss him off. How do you know he was dying anyway, the fact he fell completely into the lava and not only didn't die but managed to latch onto their plane and attempt to drag it down shows it was the RPG's that killed him, the lava would not have succeeded any more than the molten pit did against Ustanak.

Doesn't change the fact Jake at any point managed to get the best of Ustanak in hand to hand. Wesker >>>>> Jake by a huge amount. If Ustanak can't outright kill Jake one on one in CQC, how the bloody hell do you think he is going to beat Wesker. Haven't seen any reason at all Ustanak can win this, he might be physically stronger but without the speed to come close to tagging Wesker it won't matter at all.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 19, 2012)

Kurou said:


> You must have forgot about how Wesker is a shit load faster than Jake



Without anywhere to run, I fail to see how it's going to make a difference. JJake got away with it because he was constantly on the offensive, but it sshould be clear just how much BS that was.



> and the Ustanak and dwarfs chris in strength. Then you forget Wesker's insane regeneration which the Ustanak doesn't have because of his design flaw ect.



Ustanak doesn't need regeneration when he can take a fuckin' drill to the chest and a dip in molten rock/metal and God knows what else before he's even susceptible to gunfire. Wesker's best offensive feat is denting steel, and like that's going to do a damned thing.



> Didn't kill Chris? that was all bull crap considering he could easily have shoved his fist through his chest at any time. Why they only decide to show shit like that during failed  QTEs is beyond but it is a fact.



So we can both agree that blatant jobbing occurs in the REverse.

E.g., Jake vs. Ustanak. 



> Not only is the Ustanak not even touching him, it isn't really a fair fight. What's that Lava doesn't kill him? if taking a dip once isn't enough he's just going right back in.



Provided Ustanak doesn't just rip up the whole platform or get a hold of him and throw him in. Again, there isn't exactly anywhere else to go.



Adamant soul said:


> Your point? The RE main characters have blatant superhuman feats by the truck load, how the hell do you think they manage to beat half the shit they do. Heck in the animated movies (which are canon before you ask) Tyrants were physically overpowering tanks. Leon takes hits from them and gets back up with little injury.



When was the last time effing Chris or Leon sent a car flying with a casual arm swipe?



> Chris surviving Wesker's blows doesn't make Wesker any weaker, it's a durability feat for Chris that he can take those punches and fight on, same for Sheva and even with that those two beating Wesker was as I said the biggest case of PIS/CIS in the entire series.



So while we're on the subject of PIS/CIS/jobbing...

Let's talk about how a guy with markedly-inferior physicality to Wesker was dominating something with markedly-superior physicality to Wesker (minus speed) in hand-to-hand combat. Let's talk about why the beast that can take a mechanical drill to the chest and survive a flaming steel power line crashing down on it suddenly recoils from punches that- as far as we ever saw -were no more than what your standard J'avo could take several times before dissolving.



> "I'm taking the two of you with me!" was what he said on the plane before he fell out upon being shot in the face by Sheva. Neither the fall nor the bullet to the head did anything significant to him other than piss him off.



My mistake then, I thought I remembered him saying that in the lava.



> How do you know he was dying anyway, the fact he fell completely into the lava and not only didn't die but managed to latch onto their plane and attempt to drag it down shows it was the RPG's that killed him, the lava would not have succeeded any more than the molten pit did against Ustanak.



Fair point. I guess we don't really know either way. Even so, you'd figure if he could pull an entire helicopter out of the sky, he could pull himself out of the damn lava. Yet he just stood there screaming. 



> Doesn't change the fact Jake at any point managed to get the best of Ustanak in hand to hand. Wesker >>>>> Jake by a huge amount. If Ustanak can't outright kill Jake one on one in CQC, how the bloody hell do you think he is going to beat Wesker. Haven't seen any reason at all Ustanak can win this, he might be physically stronger but without the speed to come close to tagging Wesker it won't matter at all.



You're forgetting that Jake at most points was just another piece of trash compared to Ustanak, even armed, and even with backup, with the solitary exclusion of this one extremely BS melee exchange that technically didn't even put Ustanak down.


----------



## Rage Trigger (Oct 19, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I can't believe this chick didn't know the meaning of the term Genetic Freak. Scott Steiner coined the term back in '92 and now ODB has a library of characters under that classification.
> 
> Put down the dolls sweetheart.



I'll admit you called me a chick because you probably linked my avatar to myself, which I do to others as well. I know how Steiner is called the "Genetic Freak", but I didn't think I'd see this in the OBD. I also joined about two months ago, so it's sort of normal for me _not_ to know every single running gag around here.

Anyways, it should be considered that this match can't take too long unless Wesker has some shots of PG67A/W with him


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 19, 2012)

One thing Wesker'd better also have is lube.

Because he's getting raped.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 19, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Without anywhere to run, I fail to see how it's going to make a difference. JJake got away with it because he was constantly on the offensive, but it sshould be clear just how much BS that was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Denting steel, DENTING STEEL. A massively weakened Wesker punched straight through steel with no effort and knocking a steel door off it's hinges just by kicking Chris who then flew into the door while simply playing around and you say the best Wesker's got is denting steel. :rofl Blatantly downplaying now are we. The man also picks up and casually tosses missiles around like rag dolls. 

Chris and Leon may never have sent a car flying with a casual arm swipe but the Tyrants in Resident Evil damnation were OVERPOWERING TANKS. Leon took a hit from one and got straight back up with no serious injury. So once again Chris taking Wesker's blows doesn't make Wesker weak, it mean Chris is one durable BAMF simply for being able to fight Wesker without instantly dying.

Go play RE5 again or watch the final battle on Youtube. Wesker wasn't screaming while trying to pull the plane down he was yelling at Chris and grunting because he was putting all his effort into pulling the plane down. He didn't get out of the lava because he was so angry at Chris he couldn't think straight, basically he was too busy trying to kill Chris to remember the fact he was still in the lava and the fact he wasn't even showing any hint he was in pain shows the lava wasn't doing shit to him.

Ustanak can try all he wants but Wesker will just evade any attack he throws at him with complete ease, and by the way the area being confined/tight does nothing to negate the speed advantage Wesker could simply back step or jump over Ustanak, he isn't going to hit Wesker at all. I love to break it to you but it's Ustanak that is getting raped here not Wesker.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 20, 2012)

Wesker punched through that missile containing Uroborus


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 20, 2012)

Wesker likes to play around too much with Chris, he's faster and more powerful with regen plus his intelligence and comparable combat skill to Chris mean he should'nt get tagged or struggle. Wesker actually knows this, it's why he toys around too much. CIS may be on by default but Wesker won't treat Ustanak the same way.

Don't like hearing in threads whenever people say "but Chris tagged him" we've seen that when Wesker wants to move fast, he dodges bullets casually.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 20, 2012)

Wesker CIS only applies to Chris really, considering that he just loved to make his life hell and he literally ignored Sheva in their encounters.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Oct 25, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> One thing Wesker'd better also have is lube.
> 
> Because he's getting raped.




I'd ask how much money Ustanak is paying you to suck his dick but I'm sure you're doing it for free.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 25, 2012)

lol, Wesker vs Chris.

It'll end like this but in my scenario Wesker pulls the trigger.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 25, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I'd ask how much money Ustanak is paying you to suck his dick but I'm sure you're doing it for free.



Probably true, what with how he's downplaying Chris and Wesker and using the former as an excuse to downplay the latter which is absurd. Also why'd you need to necro this?


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Denting steel, DENTING STEEL. A massively weakened Wesker punched straight through steel with no effort and knocking a steel door off it's hinges just by kicking Chris who then flew into the door while simply playing around and you say the best Wesker's got is denting steel. :rofl Blatantly downplaying now are we. The man also picks up and casually tosses missiles around like rag dolls.



There's no downplaying here. Punching through the Uroboros container is cool and all, but how thick was it? Wesker punched the steel wall inside the air ship and it only left a dent, so I'm not just making this up. By the way, kicking a steel door off its hinges? Really? Ustanak plowed through several thick, submarine-esque reinforced steel doors in a matter of seconds as he was chasing Jake and Sherry right before the drill sequence.

By the by, I'd like to know how far Wesker can throw a car.



> Chris and Leon may never have sent a car flying with a casual arm swipe but the Tyrants in Resident Evil damnation were OVERPOWERING TANKS. Leon took a hit from one and got straight back up with no serious injury. So once again Chris taking Wesker's blows doesn't make Wesker weak, it mean Chris is one durable BAMF simply for being able to fight Wesker without instantly dying.



I've never seen/played Damnation, so I can't comment on that particular instance.

But implying that Leon can take a hit that would wreck a tank=No.



> Go play RE5 again or watch the final battle on Youtube. Wesker wasn't screaming while trying to pull the plane down he was yelling at Chris and grunting because he was putting all his effort into pulling the plane down.



I'll just take your word for it, if it's all the same to you.



> He didn't get out of the lava because he was so angry at Chris he couldn't think straight, basically he was too busy trying to kill Chris to remember the fact he was still in the lava and the fact he wasn't even showing any hint he was in pain shows the lava wasn't doing shit to him.



Uh, he screamed like HELL when he fell into the lava. I distinctly remember that part.



> Ustanak can try all he wants but Wesker will just evade any attack he throws at him with complete ease, and by the way the area being confined/tight does nothing to negate the speed advantage Wesker could simply back step or jump over Ustanak, he isn't going to hit Wesker at all. I love to break it to you but it's Ustanak that is getting raped here not Wesker.



Wesker can't even damage Ustanak in any meaningful capacity. Hopping around is only going to work for so long; though he's a shit ton faster and can probably come up with a number of ways to do it, it's only a matter of time before Albert gets tired, needs another injection, or Ustanak just flat-out gets lucky and belts him a hard one.



ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I'd ask how much money Ustanak is paying you to suck his dick but I'm sure you're doing it for free.



I'm sorry, am I being a little too real for you? Your little wannabe Agent Smith throwback of an idol is getting stomped here. Continue agonizing if it makes you feel better, but it doesn't change anything.



Adamant soul said:


> Probably true, what with how he's downplaying Chris and Wesker and using the former as an excuse to downplay the latter which is absurd. Also why'd you need to necro this?



I honestly don't have any interest in downplaying anybody here; if you want to make this personal, that's your prerogative. Ustanak's survived far worse punishment than Wesker is capable of dishing out and won't have much difficulty catching him on a stage like this; it's an inevitability. It's that simple.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 25, 2012)

Also, come at me bros.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 25, 2012)

> But implying that Leon can take a hit that would wreck a tank=No



He took a hit from the base Tyrant, actually more than one(once was inside the underground facility and the other was once outside). The transformed Tyrant could wreck a tank if I recall but he was'nt hit by that one. Still taking a hit or two from a Tyrant is'nt bad.


----------



## Bullbob (Oct 25, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He took a hit from the base Tyrant, actually more than one(once was inside the underground facility and the other was once outside). The transformed Tyrant could wreck a tank if I recall but he was'nt hit by that one. Still taking a hit or two from a Tyrant is'nt bad.



Indeed but base tyrants in that movie were still flinging vans about 6 meters high and 10 meters long with casual stiff arm shoves.

this


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 25, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> There's no downplaying here. Punching through the Uroboros container is cool and all, but how thick was it? Wesker punched the steel wall inside the air ship and it only left a dent, so I'm not just making this up. By the way, kicking a steel door off its hinges? Really? Ustanak plowed through several thick, submarine-esque reinforced steel doors in a matter of seconds as he was chasing Jake and Sherry right before the drill sequence.
> 
> By the by, I'd like to know how far Wesker can throw a car.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2rsfcpG94I[/YOUTUBE]

Since you seem to need visual aid. Look at 2:00 - 2:10, OH MY GOD look at that dented steel, if I didn't know better I'd say he punched straight through it (note the sarcasm). You were referring to when he backhanded the wall at the start of the scene, I was talking about when he punched it towards the end of the scene. Yeah and while plowing through those doors is impressive it isn't nearly enough to pose a threat to Wesker, the steel door feat was performed when he was basically playing with Chris, it wasn't in anyway a serious kick.

Not sure how far Wesker can throw a car, he's never had to throw one, nor does he need to here.

It's the new movie that came out and I never said the Tyrant could wreck tanks, in it's mutated form it OVERPOWERED a tank causing it to stop dead in its tracks. Leon took two hits from it just after it went into this form, the second of which sent him flying into a pillar and he still got up relatively quickly. Am I implying Leon can take tank wrecking hits? No, however I am STATING he can take hits from someone who was flinging cars about like rag-dolls (in it's weaker form mind you) and whom can overpower a tank. Like it or not it happened. 

If that's not enough in another Degeneration he took a hit from a G-Mutant that was strong enough to rip an elevator open and hold it up, said hit sent him flying from one large platform to another hitting a wall and he got up immediately from that one. Pretty damn consistent if I do say so myself. So once again using Chris as an excuse to downplay Wesker which is exactly what your doing is absolutely stupid.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU5f2VZHnMQ[/YOUTUBE]

Only for like 1 or 2 seconds before he ripped out of the lava and went for the plane, the rest of it wasn't even close to screaming.

Yeah whatever you say. Ustanak isn't going to be tanking shit from Wesker and the speed advantage is simply too much. Ustanak doesn't have a chance in hell here, outside of having a strength advantage it isn't going to help him much when he doesn't have the durability to tank Wesker's blows nor does he have the speed to dodge them. Also again if Jake can outfight Ustanak (who obviously wasn't holding back like Wesker was against Chris) then Wesker sure as hell can outfight him in CQC only he won't be tanking anything like he was against Jake


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 25, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> He took a hit from the base Tyrant, actually more than one(once was inside the underground facility and the other was once outside). The transformed Tyrant could wreck a tank if I recall but he was'nt hit by that one. Still taking a hit or two from a Tyrant is'nt bad.



The transformed version overpowered a tank causing it to stop but it never wrecked one and Leon did in fact take two hits in succession from the transformed Tyrant, the second of which sent him crashing into a pillar and he still got up pretty quickly though he was more messed up than he was from the G-mutant in Degeneration and even that hit looked nasty. Damnation Tyrant vs Degeneration G-mutant go .


----------



## Rage Trigger (Oct 25, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> The transformed version overpowered a tank causing it to stop but it never wrecked one and Leon did in fact take two hits in succession from the transformed Tyrant, the second of which sent him crashing into a pillar and he still got up pretty quickly though he was more messed up than he was from the G-mutant in Degeneration and even that hit looked nasty. Damnation Tyrant vs Degeneration G-mutant go .



I see G-Mutant winning. He died because of a friggin' huge explosion. Damage him enough without killing him and he'll likely mutate, if we take the only other G-infectee, Birkin, as a standard.

On this thread's topic, would Ustanak stand a chance against Uroboros Wesker?


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 25, 2012)

Rage Trigger said:


> I see G-Mutant winning. He died because of a friggin' huge explosion. Damage him enough without killing him and he'll likely mutate, if we take the only other G-infectee, Birkin, as a standard.
> 
> On this thread's topic, would Ustanak stand a chance against Uroboros Wesker?



He also took a huge explosion in the area where the fight began and he tanked that. There was also when the roof of the building came down on him and he got up from that too. Damn Strength and speed (Tyrant) vs Durability (G-mutant) though the mutant was certainly no slouch in physical strength it ripped the elevator the soldiers were using to escape right out and casually tossed it.

Ironically he'd stand more of a chance Uroboros Wesker than base Wesker because Albert's main advantage is gone however Wesker still has great range in that form and more than enough strength to hurt Ustanak. I still give it to Wesker 6/10. Base Wesker still has the strength to hurt him and more speed than Ustanak will ever be able to deal with.


----------

